# Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Guys,
Scanned a friends car today. Dealer keeps telling him he needs a new throttle body.
But I can't decide why, b/c I scanned it and the only code that pops up is:
Vag-com 16795 - Secondary Air Injection System: Incorrect Flow Detected and then it gives the P code below.
Any of you guys know what would be the possible cause for this????
This code is causing a CEL and he can't get his car to pass inspection.
Any help is truely appreciated!!!!

Later,


----------



## LouGti8v (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (nater)*

ck the fuse for the pump
ck the vacuum hoses to the combi valve.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (LouGti8v)*

ok,
thanks.
Will post up results.

Later,


----------



## LouGti8v (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (nater)*

btw the fuse should be a mtel link by the relay for the pump under the hood


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (nater)*

Do you know why the dealer thinks the throttle body needs replacement? This a a common fault code on VR6 engines.
I have scanned mine and deleted it at least 5 times in the last
six months. My local VW dealer takes a very extreme action to fix it.
Melton Motors replaces almost everything in the secondary air system--air pump and all the related valves for a cost of over $1300.00!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (nater)*

How to fix the issue:
cost ~free if you do it yourself.

The airpump feeds into a hole in the front of the
cylinder head. (just below where the intake manifold
attaches to the head)
disconnect the hose from the head
clean the carbon buildup in the hole in the head.
overtime this hole fills with carbon from the exhaust.
The carbon 'blocks' the pumps air path.

The tough part about this whole procedure is that it's
REALLY difficult unless you remove the front bumper and
radiator.... (not required, but then you can see everything)
BTW: the TB has NOTHING to do with the secondary air system.
Jeffrey Atwood


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 12:13 AM 11-28-2004_


----------



## Consch-Hofman's (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (Jefnes3)*

Before taking things apart, try using "Output Tests" to cycle the N112 AIR solenoid valve. When cycling, if vacuum is applied to the input port of N112, the combi valve will also be cycled. Next cycle J299 AIR pump relay, which in turn will cycle the AIR pump. May cut down on the amount of take apart.


----------



## SosaNYVW (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (Jefnes3)*

my check engine light recently came on, when i brought the car to the mechanic it read insufficient secondary air flow. Is that the same as this???? i dont notice any difference in the way the car handles.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (nater)*

Re: the initial post "needs a new throttle body". Are PA VW dealers as bad as MI VW dealers?


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (Peter Badore)*

Judging from recent experience...WORSE


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (jedimindcontrol)*

i know this is old but has anyone found a solution to it yet...my car reads that exact code...it also loses power when idleing??







someone help!The dealer told me i probably needed a new secondary air pump. and then he told me it was $600


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

the dealer is probably right. But check to make sure the fuse/relay is working on it first (use bentley). There are a few parts to the system and the bentley gives a good idea with the wiring diagram how it lays out.
also, you could simply have the vac line that popped off underneith there.
Later,


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

thank god i bought a bentley manual, i have used it probably 10 times and it will quickly probably pay for itself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (nater)*

well im sure u had to have figured something out with yours nater, what did u find out on your code??


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (mk3jetta17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jetta17* »_well im sure u had to have figured something out with yours nater, what did u find out on your code??

It was on a friends car - not mine.
And I don't know what he ended up doing...as a matter of fact I think he still hasn't fixed it.
Same thing tho: dealer wants some serious loot to fix it.
I think you can usually hear it go on (like a fast whine) when you turn the car on for the first time (when the motor is cold).
IF you don't hear it then chances are it's not turning on...
If it turns on and you still get the code then I'm unsure what it is.
If it doesn't turn on it could have a broken vac line going into it or the fuse/relay could be broken.
Usually, it's just a faulty pump.
Later,


----------



## jedimindcontrol (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
It was on a friends car - not mine.
And I don't know what he ended up doing...as a matter of fact I think he still hasn't fixed it.
Same thing tho: dealer wants some serious loot to fix it.
I think you can usually hear it go on (like a fast whine) when you turn the car on for the first time (when the motor is cold).
IF you don't hear it then chances are it's not turning on...
If it turns on and you still get the code then I'm unsure what it is.
If it doesn't turn on it could have a broken vac line going into it or the fuse/relay could be broken.
Usually, it's just a faulty pump.
Later,

He's correct. It still has not been fixed.








But mine does not turn on so it is either the pump itself (again) or probably a vacuum line as Nate said. I have been trying to sell the car and bought a new toy so have not had much motivation to fix it.


----------



## SosaNYVW (Mar 1, 2004)

the light in my car goes on and off...i still havnt fixed it....hope i'm not messing anything up


----------



## drtbmx (Jul 12, 2004)

i am also seeing the same problem on my car. i have a 98 golf with the 2.0. i have 3 codes refering to emission controls.
the first being the P0411/16795-2ndary air flow,incorrect flow detected. The next is P1143/17881 which is evap emissions contr. ldp circ open circ. and the last is P1476/17884- evap emission contr. ldp circ malfunction/insufficient vacuum. any ideas as to what could be going on? broken wire? bad fuse? bad relay? any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (SosaNYVW)*

nater. is your friends car a 2.0 or a vr6. 
it is a vr6 it could be (like alot have said) the vaccum line goign to the kombi valve. unfortunatly the only way to get the vaccum line on the valve is to pull the intake manifold off. 
when you get the manifold off and replace the line going into the kombi then check to see(if you have a vaccum tester) to see if the kombi holds. those go bad on 1/2 of the cars i see. good luck


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (nater)*

This error is normally because of the VR6's secondary air pump not being within set thresholds. The SAPs job it to introducue more air into the catalitic converter during a cold start. Many times, the pump will whine or screech for the first 30 or so seconds when the car is on (when started from being cold).


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (Weakness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weakness* »_This error is normally because of the VR6's secondary air pump not being within set thresholds. The SAPs job it to introducue more air into the catalitic converter during a cold start. Many times, the pump will whine or screech for the first 30 or so seconds when the car is on (when started from being cold).

u seem to know a lot about that....why exactly does it need to give the cat that extra air during a cold start??







....see my vr has this code and ive just been ignoring it for the past 3 months or so and its been fine except whenever i do a cold start my car seems to be having small power drops, like my headlights dim and the idle speed drops by like a 100 rpms or so







..its pretty annoying but it goes away after i warm my car up


----------



## jimk75 (Nov 16, 2001)

*I have the same code w/ P0411*

...if I reset it it comes on appx 20 minutes after starting it.
I recently hit someones car at about 35 mph squarely with my front end. They were 100% at fault. Could that have caused it.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

HIs car was a vr6 for the guy that asked. But for anybody else wanting to help me (or him) no need...as the post is old and his car is gone anyway. I can't quite remember what he did (or had done) to fix it....he may have just sold it 'as is'. Not sure.
Anyway, thanks all for the help. no more needed.








Later,


----------



## Vbp6us (Apr 4, 2005)

No! We still need help with this issue! I really don't want to replace a pump that costs $500 to replace! Please, tell me more about this "hose" that goes bad after a while.
Is it like a short hose that makes a u-turn into the intake manifold? 1/2" diameter. If so, I have a major kink in mine. Can that be a problem? Thanks


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Vbp6us)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Vbp6us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vbp6us* »_No! We still need help with this issue! I really don't want to replace a pump that costs $500 to replace! Please, tell me more about this "hose" that goes bad after a while.
Is it like a short hose that makes a u-turn into the intake manifold? 1/2" diameter. If so, I have a major kink in mine. Can that be a problem? Thanks

I'm almost positive it is that hose. It DOES go into the intake manifold. I don't think it's the LARGE one but a regular sized (ie. just like all the other) vacuum line (much less than 1/2" diameter).
I wish I took pics while my motor was apart, that way you'd see it easier. But if you pull the front end of the car off it's quite easy to see







. 
Wish it were easier. 
Later,


----------



## _BCNUQT_ (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (mk3jetta17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3jetta17* »_
u seem to know a lot about that....why exactly does it need to give the cat that extra air during a cold start??







....see my vr has this code and ive just been ignoring it for the past 3 months or so and its been fine except whenever i do a cold start my car seems to be having small power drops, like my headlights dim and the idle speed drops by like a 100 rpms or so







..its pretty annoying but it goes away after i warm my car up

wow, my only code and one of the better threads on it from search.....
my hose from the air box to the secondary air pump is brittle and needs changing. I taped it up with high heat duck tape and that made a large difference in power. I believe even a pin size hole in any of the vacuum lines will throw this code. 
And the whole power drop with the headlights dimming, etc. til the car warms up is what I deal with. I have thought that was a new problem with some kind of drain in the electrical. Nice to see the two related!
Checking and changing all the vacuum lines and the hoses would be most cost effective, after that, I would see if the more expensive parts are necessary. Besides, changing these hoses would never hurt...and only would need it in the long run. 
Does anyone know where in the Bentley the vacuum lines diagrams are for the secondary air stuff?


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Help: MK3 VR6: Vag-Com:16795 Secondary Air Injection System: Inc flow detected (_BCNUQT_)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

I had the same P0411 code for secondary air pump and it turned out to the a faulty "111" relay. It is located just in front of the driver's-side suspension tower. That controls the pump.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX :heart:


----------



## oscar563 (Jun 5, 2012)

that's 'cause you didn't have my car....LOL. 
:laugh: 

But relays get worn point from all that on/off cycling and eventually the points get eaten up and stop working properly. My car has 148,000 miles on it and it just failed. Maybe it has to do with use or milage.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

True I dont know the extent of your pile!


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> I have never seen a SAI relay fail, ever.
> 
> I have seen many fuses blow though or rot out!
> 
> Pump rivets, combi stuck filling pump with water, sai noid stuck open, not working or reversed with another valve circuit is my favorite on a AFP or 1.8T A4/Passat.


 On the AFP 12V VR6 the vacuum control solenoid for secondary air is common with the intake manifold tuning valve and located near it. VW's designers made it easy to mix up the vacuum tube connections between the two solenoid valves.


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a very old thread that someone has revived. 

*VAG Error Code:* 16795 
*EOBD II Error Code:* P0411 

*Fault Location:* 
Secondary Air Injection (AIR) System - Incorrect Flow Detected 

*Possible Cause:* 
Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL)(K83) ON. 

Secondary air injection (AIR) pump. 
Secondary air injection (AIR) valve (N112). 
Secondary air injection (AIR) hose(s).


----------



## tohres (May 11, 2012)

Jefnes3 said:


> How to fix the issue:
> cost ~free if you do it yourself.
> 
> The airpump feeds into a hole in the front of the
> ...


do you have any pics of this procedure ?? thanks ...


----------



## yell98vr6 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Neverending SAI*

Seems like no matter what you do this error will haunt.:banghead:

I've changed my combi, solenoid, relay, vacuum hoses... plastic air hoses look good as far as I can see. The CEL will go off randomly while driving for at least a few days, then come back on for a week or two...?

Basic testing on the few wire spots that are visible in this system show continuity, but although the pump does get full voltage with engine on, I'm thinking the pump is gone, or perhaps needs a bit of cleaning at the intake port as mentioned. Otherwise, without a VAGCOM, I'd remove my ECM (w/ Autotech chip), and jump the relay and motor to doublecheck.

I'll take some photos next time I'm in there... always helps to see photos when someone is new to a certain system.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Make sure main bus fuse for SAI isn't corroded by battery.....


----------

